# Fresh Flower Arrangements for your Halloween party!



## katshead42

Wow great designs


----------



## cafitzgerald

These are gorgeous! The best part of Halloween is blending the beautiful with the macabre!


----------



## bettyboop

Love them all. thanks for sharing.


----------



## marigolddesigns

this was a leftover from the party....but it was perfect for our 50th birthday/Halloween bash! RIP YOUTH


----------



## Muffy

Beautiful ideas.......looking forward to your coffin piece. I do a funeral parlor in my living room & needless to say every year I just can't seem to get all the props in there I need. Wanted to do some candelabras but mostly floral arrangements for each side of the coffin. This year I managed to pick up 2 stands to set the floral arrangements in. Will do them with artificial but I love your take of these arrangements done with real flowers....just lovely.


----------



## luizacarmo

Gorgeous designs !


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Real flowers must be expensive to decorate with, they look great though.


----------



## marigolddesigns

Muffy and the nightmare family...here is this years coffin piece....fyi....50 roses for $10 at my wholesaler....I asked for nearly dead flowers .....the script reads
"RIP Fuc*ers" - I knew the humor in this adult only crowd....


----------



## marigolddesigns

Muffy said:


> Beautiful ideas.......looking forward to your coffin piece. I do a funeral parlor in my living room & needless to say every year I just can't seem to get all the props in there I need. Wanted to do some candelabras but mostly floral arrangements for each side of the coffin. This year I managed to pick up 2 stands to set the floral arrangements in. Will do them with artificial but I love your take of these arrangements done with real flowers....just lovely.


If you are fortunate enough to live near a floral wholesaler....call a few days before and ask for nearly dead flowers.....they usually toss them out. 
( I am a designer by trade so have access to the Boston Flower Exchange....see the picture with the coffin piece...only $5.00


----------

